# Hobart 11b slicer



## Kenny Eliassen (Apr 1, 2020)

Looking for images and exploded parts breakdown


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 1, 2020)

I looked around and didn't find anything


----------



## Kenny Eliassen (Apr 1, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> I looked around and didn't find anything


I have had same issue....Hobart only told me it was obsolete in the late forty’s.....there was a guy on this site I believe that had a 11A that found a parts breakdown


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 1, 2020)

Ya might try asking LanceR here on the site, he dabbles in restoring slicers and choppers.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2020)

LanceR
    Tagged him for ya.


----------



## Kenny Eliassen (Apr 1, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> LanceR
> Tagged him for ya.


Thanks


----------



## LanceR (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello All!  Nancy and I hope that all of you doing well and are healthy.  

Here's the body of the PM I sent to Kenny prior to realizing that he had an open thread.  As ITW loves to move the archive of old manuals around and it seems to get a new web address and menu trail to find it every so often here's the body of the PM to Kenny as it may help others.

Dan, I can't imagine why you think I tinker with slicers and choppers....unless it's the two 2812PS slicers, the 2712 automatic slicer and the 84186 bowl chopper in the basement in various stages of repair or rebuilding.......  

Best regards to all.

Lance

_Hello Kenny

I must confess that your slicer is far older than anything I've ever worked on.    

I went to the current Hobart resources page and looked at the discontinued products page, chose slicers and found a combined installation, operation and parts manual that is for a model 110 that might be your machine.  But it likely isn't so I backed out and went into the discontinued parts manuals.

Here's the links I followed.  ITW  has a penchant for moving the manuals around so it seems like every time I need to hunt up a different one it takes a bit of work as they have both a site for technicians that requires Hobart credentials to log onto and an open site that is at a different web address every time I research an old machine.  So I linked the path I followed as you may need to do the same kind of webpage archeology yourself sometime.  

I first searched for "Hobart food manuals" and came to the technical login page but it had a tab for "Resources" that led to.....











						Resources | Hobart
					

Hobart provides a number of ways to access helpful product documentation.




					www.hobartcorp.com
				




And selected the "Access Our Resource Page" to get to:











						Home - Resource Center
					






					resources.itwfeg.com
				




Over on the left side menu (it moves around the page periodically) the menu shows parts catalogs and installation and operation manuals and I looked under "Installation and operations manuals" as they often are combined with part manuals I look there first and under that line I picked "Discontinued Product"  which brought me to : 











						ProductDocumentation - Installation and Operations Manuals - Discontinued Product
					






					resources.itwfeg.com
				




From there I picked the PDF for the 110/210 manual is it seemed closest to your "11B" and that leads to:



			https://resources.itwfeg.com/sites/resourcecenter/ProductDocumentation/F4940.pdf
		


And as I wasn't sure it that's the correct manual I backtracked to the resource page and went down the discontinued product parts manual page, selected slicers and found a parts manual for the 11A slicer.  I don't know what the model differnce between the 11A and 11B are but it seems as close as we're going to get without calling Hobart.  My experience has been that if they have the manual archived somewhere they will try to dig it up and get you a copy in some format.  At any rate, here's the 11A parts manual.



			https://resources.itwfeg.com/sites/resourcecenter/ProductDocumentation/F4804.pdf
		


So, as the folks at ITW love to move these manuals around (I wonder if someone's annual performance review rests on the appearance of staying busy?) I felt that I'd share the rabbit hole I go down to find some of this stuff.  If I can help in any other way please reach out.

Best regards and I hope that you and your family are well,

Lance Robson_


----------



## LanceR (Apr 16, 2020)

As a follow up on my post above I just went to Hobart's site again to research a newer slicer and had to register to access the manual I needed.  As it turns out the old technician only access site can now be accessed by anyone who registers.  Just click the checkbox that you don't want emails from them if you want to avoid those.....

Start here and for older discontinued equipment choose "Discontinued Product" from the left menu and it will ask you to sign in or register.

Best regards to all,


Lance


----------

